# What's the approximate cost of a Garn WHS-1500?



## elwoodps (May 10, 2012)

My brother is looking for a wood heat solution for a house he  just bought (circa 1985, 3500 sq ft of finished space to heat) in Howard county, Maryland. A Garn looks ideal if he can afford it.   Can anyone give me a rough idea of the cost of one of these units?


----------



## stee6043 (May 10, 2012)

I hate to state the obvious but if your brother is seriously looking for a boiler he might want to call Garn himself and have a discussion with them.  Installed cost is going to depend on a number of factors.  And I'd bet a 10 minute call to Garn will provide significant amounts of information not just pertaining to cost.


----------



## dogwood (May 11, 2012)

Try this link for Garn prices: http://www.thiswarmhouse.com/_files/GARNTWHGARNFAQVersion1.pdf


----------



## elwoodps (May 11, 2012)

stee6043 said:


> I hate to state the obvious but if your brother is seriously looking for a boiler he might want to call Garn himself and have a discussion with them. Installed cost is going to depend on a number of factors. And I'd bet a 10 minute call to Garn will provide significant amounts of information not just pertaining to cost.


He did that a couple days ago. They wouldn't talk price, referring him to their sales rep in New Jersey, who's not in any hurry returning phone calls. 



dogwood said:


> Try this link for Garn prices: http://www.thiswarmhouse.com/_files/GARNTWHGARNFAQVersion1.pdf


 
Thanks. That's just what I needed.


----------



## hobbyheater (May 11, 2012)

elwoodps said:


> My brother is looking for a wood heat solution for a house he just bought (circa 1985, 3500 sq ft of finished space to heat) in Howard county, Maryland. A Garn looks ideal if he can afford it. Can anyone give me a rough idea of the cost of one of these units?


 
http://www.woodheating.ca/   This is a Canadian site that has pricing for a broad range of boilers .


----------



## bpirger (May 14, 2012)

I easily have over $20K invested in my Garn 1500 setup.  This would include the Garn, plumbing at Garn, HX, microflex buried lines (only 80'), some plumbing inside the house, etc.  I did all the work myself....this is materials costs.  It adds up fast....but no oil since NOV2010.  Feel free to ask questions....


----------



## heaterman (May 14, 2012)

elwoodps said:


> He did that a couple days ago. They wouldn't talk price, referring him to their sales rep in New Jersey, who's not in any hurry returning phone calls.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's just what I needed.


 

As far as I know TWH is not in the Garn business any more. Probably not a current source for pricing.


----------



## Jim K in PA (May 14, 2012)

elwoodps said:


> My brother is looking for a wood heat solution for a house he just bought (circa 1985, 3500 sq ft of finished space to heat) in Howard county, Maryland. A Garn looks ideal if he can afford it. Can anyone give me a rough idea of the cost of one of these units?


 
Elwoodps - I am the GARN rep for NY, NJ, PA, MD & DE.  If your brother is Stephen, I tried to reach him last week.  I spoke with him today and gave him pricing and other information.  If I am confusing him with someone else, please contact me via PM or jfk@summit-esg.com  I try and respond to every inquiry within 24 hours, but if I dropped the ball this time, I do apologize.

To confirm Heaterman's comment, TWH is not the appropriate place to seek GARN information or pricing.  Prices on GARN units have recently changed - mostly for the better!

Jim Korczak


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (May 19, 2012)

Well how much are they?


----------



## Jim K in PA (May 24, 2012)

This is not an appropriate venue for sales discussions, so if anyone has a request for a price quote, please PM or email me.  Reggie, look in your inbox for a PM.


----------

